# hedgehog breathing?



## mrbic

When my 3 month old hedgehog sleeps, she seems to be breathing pretty fast. I can tell when i look at her back. It goes up and down really fast. Sometimes it slows down. Is this normal? Or do all hedgehogs breathe like that?


----------



## Puffers315

From what I've observed with my own hedgehogs, its very normal. If I had to guess, the fast breathing is probably happening when you first open up their house, which I've always taken as a sign the hedgehog is aware of you. When they are breathing at a more slow pace, is when they are asleep or at least less aware/startled.

I've opened up my hedgehog houses to find my guys asleep and breathing slowly for a few moments, and then they start breathing quicker because they're aware there's suddenly something going on, I know they're more awake as they usually raise their quills up for a few moments. If I keep the house open enough, then they'll usually raise their head up and look at me (with most angry eyes for being disturbed).


----------

